# Book shopping



## Costas (Dec 14, 2011)

Με αφορμή ένα άρθρο (Amazon's Jungle Logic) του Richard Russo στην ΝΥΤ για μια νέα εφαρμογή της Amazon όπου μπαίνεις σ' ένα βιβλιοπωλείο και συγκρίνεις τις τιμές του με τις τιμές του Άμαζον και τους τις στέλνεις και σου κάνουν έκπτωση 5% (όχι όμως στα βιβλία αλλά σε άλλα είδη που μπορεί να πουλάει το βιβλιοπωλείο, π.χ. DVD) έως 5 δολάρια ανά κομμάτι και έως 3 κομμάτια, σκέφτηκα τα δικά μας, τις διαφορές τιμών που υπάρχουν μερικές φορές από βιβλιοπωλείο σε βιβλιοπωλείο, που μπορεί να απέχουν 200 μέτρα το ένα από το άλλο, διαφορές που μου έχει τύχει να είναι το 100% προς τα πάνω (50% προς τα κάτω).

Και σκέφτηκα επίσης την περίπτωση να ανακαλύψω (όχι να το ψάχνω εγώ) ένα βιβλίο σε κάποιο μαγαζί επειδή το είχε στη βιτρίνα του, να το περιεργαστώ για αρκετή έως πολλή ώρα στο χώρο του (ειδικά αν είχε ο χώρος κάθισμα, δηλ. αν ήταν φιλόξενος αντί για αφιλόξενος), αλλά επειδή είναι ακριβό βιβλίο να το ψάξω και αλλού. Τότε, αν το βρω πιο φτηνό αλλού, το παίρνω από εκεί ή λέω σ' αυτούς όπου το ανακάλυψα ότι "κοιτάχτε, αν μου το αφήσετε στην τιμή που το βρήκα αλλού, θα το πάρω από σας· αλλιώς...". Αν πάλι το βρω στην ίδια τιμή, γυρνάω και το παίρνω εκεί που το ανακάλυψα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2011)

Κι όταν κλείσουν όλα τα τούβλινα βιβλιοπωλεία, να δούμε πού θα καθόμαστε σε φιλόξενους χώρους να ανακαλύπτουμε βιβλία... 
Και πόσα βιβλία αγοράζει ο μέσος Έλληνας μέσα στην κρίση και μέσα στον κατακλυσμό των βιβλίων που προσφέρονται από εφημερίδες;


----------

